# sweet rub for spare ribs with no sugar exist?



## bdahl007 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a rub for the spare ribs I'm gunna smoke for my own wedding. I'm looking for something that isn't brown sugar based to avoid it burning. I wanna be able to do the ribs start to finish on the smoker. Finish them wrapped in foil with a glaze. Any help on a sweet rub would be appreciated!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2014)

Just make a rub, leave out the sugar or cut it down significantly, then add the sugar later.  That's what I did, here's why. 

My wife and I like two different flavor profiles.  The rub below is powder-like after run through the blender but sticks nicely to EVOO coated ribs.  Then I use "Sugar in the Raw" both during the smoke and wrap to sweeten the coating to taste, less for me, more for her.  I usually don't wrap my ribs but I've got a jaw injury and have to eat soft foods.  The spares I did Labor Day at 235F were done 3 - 2 - .5 and cooked to FOTB state on purpose.  Came out nicely browned.

This recipe won't give you "reddish" ribs because it has less paprika in it, another personal taste issue.  It won't burn either.  It enhances the meat flavor instead of covering it up. 

*Ray's Rib Rub for Pork*

As shown below it makes 1/4 cup, enough to lightly dust 2 racks of SLC spares, both sides.  Triple this recipe for a full shaker.

*Ingredients*
1 Tbs brown sugar
2 tsp kosher salt
1 1/2 tsp sweet paprika
1 tsp black peppercorns
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2  tsp cumin powder
1/2  tsp Garlic Powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp New Mexico chili powder
1/8 tsp mustard powder

*Directions*

1. Throw all ingredients in a blender and blend until the peppercorns are broken up.


----------



## brooksy (Sep 2, 2014)

I do my ribs from start to finish in the smoker and my rub has brown sugar in it! Not quite sure you can have a sweet rub without some kind of sugar in it. I would do as stated above make your favorite run omitting sugar them use your glaze after they are done but again there should be no reason you can't cook them all the way on smoker and not have them burn. Do it all the time:-)


----------

